# Rex White '64 Mercury



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Rex White's last ride in the top level of NASCAR was in Bud Moore's 1964 Mercury Marauder. This is the AMT kit with resin wheels and tires and a bit of scratch-building. The decals were home-made. If the 4 on the roof looks too far back, it is. The real car was the same way.





































Here's the interior



















The hood opens, but there's nothing special about it - I just didn't want it to be empty and bleh










and one final picture


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Scott, you're a buildin' machine! Another great looking stocker! Googled up a few images of the real car just out of curiosity and this build is dead-on accurate. Right down to the shifted number 4 on the roof. I always look forward to your posts, keep it up!


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

What a beauty, love it.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Scott, your old Nascars are amazing. If you are on Facebook, you should post on the nascar builders page. Them guys would eat these up. Another fine build from you!!!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, guys. I appreciate it. 

Thanks for the suggestion, vypurr59.


----------

